# Where is the fuse for 12v fridge circuit?



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Gang my Domestic fridge will work on EHU and Gas. not sure if working while on the move.When switching to 12v the switch on the fridge fails to light up.Been told need to check the 12v fuse ,where is it?Any help would be greatly appreciated :roll: 

PS I own a 2005 ELDDIS AUTOQUEST 200


site helper note - more detail in title added


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

12volt only works when engine is running! Apologies if you already know that


----------



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, yes I do know that. It was working fine a couple of months ago. We decided to go away for a while last week-it was then the problem became apparent. 

Chris


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

have a look inside the lower outside vent

joe


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

If your MH is equipped with a EBL unit, the fuse is located in the EBL. Please see below a picture of EBL220. The fuse you are to look for is the item number 6.

Now you first must find the EBL. Have a look under the seat for driver or passenger if you can´t find it else where. Good Luck!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Its probably not going to have an EBL on an Elddis...there's probably a bank of fuses under the seats in the habitation area.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tyreman1 said:


> Its probably not going to have an EBL on an Elddis...there's probably a bank of fuses under the seats in the habitation area.


+1

I had an Autoquest 120 which I think is the name for the same van (later model). The fusebox was under the nearside seat in the rear lounge.

It might be worth looking at any fuses near the van battery. Just a guess as sometimes there can be fuses under the bonnet as well.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Could be in the wardrobe as well


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI
If it is Fiat there are fuses in the glove box, jut remove the cover and they are under thethat, but these may be just for the vehicle,good luck

Ray.


----------



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies guys, will start hunting down the little begger this weekend.

Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

On our Swift the fuse that controls the fridge and the relay which ensures it only works when the engine is running is located totally separate from all other fuses (except one)......

the other fuse operates the retractable step.......

that was my introduction to MHF when I could not find a fuse or anything for it;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-315821.html#315821

that allowed me to locate the fuses above the engine in a separate box behind the air filter, tucked up with the relays under the bulkhead nearly.......

I do not know if your vehicle has ANY similarities to our Swift..... but it might be worth a look there if all else fails....

I found two fuses and two relays there - both concerned with things that function when the engine is running (the fridge) or retract when the engine is running (the step) - so it was not clear that I should be looking for them there.......

I do hope that you can locate it - they are very frustrating when you cannot - I know from first hand experience.... 8O :? :lol:

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would check the relay first that allows the feed from the alternator.

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

c had same problem. found a fuse among some wiring under floor by passenger seat. fuse fine but a wire had come adrift which was supposed to be connected to the fuse. reconnected it. sorted. proud of myself


----------

